# Biete: Cube Sting Super HPC XTR R1



## bratmaxe (27. April 2010)

Moin Sportsfreunde,

verkaufe ein Cube Sting SUper HPC mit XTR AUsstattung und FOrmular R1 Bremse von 2009, 20 Zoll, Gewicht kleinste Rahmengr. 10,4 KG

DAs Bike ist neu, nur einmal um den Pudding gefahren 500 m.

Neupreis lag bei 3800â¬ verkauft wird fÃ¼r 2500â¬ is das nix?

In Garantiefragen kÃ¶nnte ich eine LÃ¶sung Ã¼ber MHW SChwÃ¤bisch Hall organisieren.

Bei FRagen 0171 70 59 893

oder [email protected]

oder PN


Optional:

habe ich auch noch:

- SLR Carbonio Sattel

- Ritchey WCS Pedale

- geile MAXXIS Crossmark Reifen



nur zu ich beiÃe nicht!


----------

